# Found a great EO supplier, cheap!



## walkinwounded (Aug 26, 2011)

Great quality oils, great service, great price, especially on the Blue Lotus EO.



deleted


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 29, 2011)

That link has a virus. It just shut down my computer.


----------



## walkinwounded (Aug 29, 2011)

What?????

I order off that web site all the time, computer is fine and never any virus, she has a music add-on of some sort that starts to play when your browsing, if you have add-on blocker, it will alert you that the web page is trying to play an add-on. Maybe your computer shut down for some other internal reason, anyhow, I do apoligize but there should have been no virus, I'm thinking maybe the music add-on was to much for your computer in regards to memory or music driver.

The webpage is : _theorganicwitch.com_, check it out by typing this name in your search engine and follow that link then.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks walkinwounded.

That's a good suggestion about going through a search engine.

I do want to say I went to the site and didn't have any problems but I didn't use the link. I always go through google for any new site. I'm just paranoid that way.


----------



## walkinwounded (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks Hazel, I do the same, a bit paranoid myself about computer virus's, thats why I was so surprized that link I left had a virus.

I just picked my computers brains apart and ran 3 scans from 3 great programs, and they never found any virus, I also checked the site and everything seemed normal, again I apologize soapbuddy, I would really suggest picking your computer apart to ensure there is no underlying issues from a previous virus maybe, or something, not a computer wiz or anything, but perhaps your system is already comprimized.

I will mention to Che from _theorganicwitch_ to check her system as well via email tomorrow.

But as I mentioned before, she has some great quality EO's at a great price that I could not find anywhere else, even Blue Lotus EO for 1/2 the price then any another site I looked in to.

So to be safe try typing the name of her store, *theorganicwitch.com* in to any search engine like Google and find her store.


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 29, 2011)

As a matter of fact I ran a full Kaspersky scan for 5 hours yesterday. No spyware, malware or viruses have been found. I seriously doubt that my computer was compromised before this. I ran another scan and my computer is fine. So there must have been (or is) something on that site. I will not go back. I was just curious about the site, as I know exactly what real lotus goes for. I wanted to see how their prices compare with vendors that I use now.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Aug 29, 2011)

FWIW I didn't have a problem with the link either.


----------



## walkinwounded (Aug 30, 2011)

Like I said, she runs a music player that uploads when you visit her site, really nice music. So maybe your computer was not equiped to accept the size or format.
I'm only trying to be helpful.
I spent many hours searching for EO's that I could afford and would like to pass that knowledge on to other soapers/aromatherapists so they may have the same opportunity!
I also like to support the resources that I use because the more business they get, the more it ensures they will be around so I can continue to get my supplies from them and the more business they get, the cheaper they can sell their products.  *theorganicwitch.com * has really great service as well, they have replaced a "leeky" bottle for no extra cost, they have a great buy 3 get 1 free deal, fast delivery, great communication.

Just trying to pass on the savings! not computer virus's!   :wink:


----------



## judymoody (Sep 9, 2011)

I did some spot checking of prices and they seem comparable to NDA, LN, EOU, etc.  Less than average for some items, more for others.  Probably a perfectly reasonable vendor.

My main concern as a buyer is that the supplier provides a range of possible places of origin for the oils they sell.  For me, it makes a difference if my vetiver is coming from Haiti or China.


----------



## walkinwounded (Sep 21, 2011)

Yes, and consider how much you save with the *"buy 3, get 1 free"*. Then they are a lot cheaper then most vendors.

Say you buy 30ml Blue Lotus for $105, 30ml Sandlewood $105, 30ml Champaca $105. Then you could get 30ml of precious oil for FREE. Savings= $105. 

If you want larger savings, they have a bulk discounting section.


----------



## carebear (Sep 21, 2011)

if it's too good to be true...

i don't know anything in particular, but I would recommend buyer beware.


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 21, 2011)

carebear said:
			
		

> if it's too good to be true...
> 
> i don't know anything in particular, but I would recommend buyer beware.


I agree.


----------



## walkinwounded (Sep 21, 2011)

lol, sure. Or you could check it out for yourself. Don't really matter either way to me, I guess there will always be critics or people who sell EO's for a lot more that do not like compitition. But if you do enough research, and do not buy EO's in bulk like me, you would see its not to good to be true, just true. Like I said, don't really matter to me, I just find it curious how quickly some people are ready to send a good suggestion to the guillotine. For whatever reason, kinda silly.

I never considered the origin of the oils, thats a good point!


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 21, 2011)

walkinwounded said:
			
		

> lol, sure. Or you could check it out for yourself. Don't really matter either way to me, I guess there will always be critics or people who sell EO's for a lot more that do not like compitition. But if you do enough research, and do not buy EO's in bulk like me, you would see its not to good to be true, just true. Like I said, don't really matter to me, I just find it curious how quickly some people are ready to send a good suggestion to the guillotine. For whatever reason, kinda silly.
> 
> I never considered the origin of the oils, thats a good point!


I get top notch oils with gas chromatography included and they are less then what you quoted. But they are a proven supplier that I have used for years.
I wonder why your are pushing this supplier so hard? Do you have a vested interest?


----------



## walkinwounded (Sep 21, 2011)

Like I said, it does not matter, its peoples reactions that I'm interested in and how they approach certain topics. I found it rather interesting how quickly you were ready to through my idea under the bus, but if you have a suggestion for a supplier that is cheaper, I'm all ears. And yes, 1oz/30ml of Blue Lotus is $105. CAN

Also, I do have vested interest, I promote any supplier I use, like yourself, give me a better one and I will support it, I jump ship quickly when it comes to dollars and cents.

Help everyone save money by telling us where you get top notch Blue Lotus EO from, if you have been using them for years, then they are surely trusted.

Still wondering where I can get " top notch oils with gas chromatography" Blue Lotus EO cheaper then I am purchasing it for.


----------



## walkinwounded (Sep 22, 2011)

A friend suggested I go about this a different way.

So, does anyone know where I can get specific EO's at a better price then I already am?

Blue Lotus absolute- $115 for 30ml
Rose (any kind) absolute - $75 for 30ml
Champaca absolute - $40 for 15ml
Frangipani absolute - $75
Jasmine absolute - $65 for 30ml any kind
Roman Chamomile - $38
Helichrysum - $14.50
East Indian Sandlewood - $68

It does not matter to me where they come from, but totally understand this being a concern for some.


----------



## carebear (Sep 22, 2011)

walkinwounded said:
			
		

> Like I said, it does not matter, its peoples reactions that I'm interested in and how they approach certain topics.


I'm sure there is a lot of sociological research regarding forums. If that is what interests you then perhaps you should pursue that differently.


----------



## carebear (Sep 22, 2011)

By the way, we've posted EO suppliers a few times. Essential Oils University, Anatolian, New Directions, Camden Gray... At these you can find matches or better for some if your prices. For those you have listed with extremely low prices I'd not trust the product -


----------



## walkinwounded (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanx Carebear,

l also like New Directions, they have the other half of the less exspensive oils I use, havn't had a problem with those _risky_ cheap oils yet, there quite nice, not a professional EO expert, but they work for me, and I don't need a bank lone to buy them.

Whats not to trust if there cheaper, are they going to be corrosive"acid"? In other threads you say you use DPG and etc etc, but your not going to trust an EO thats cheaper??? I have several botttles of expensive EO and less expensive EO of the same plant/flower and they smell identical and seemingly work the same. THe difference is in how much inflation and profit vendors are wanting, some buy in larger bulk and can sell cheaper, availability with seasons, etc etc. I know there are greater care put in to the process of some EO and Absolutes, but they are still all made the same way. 

I wish I had known that some wanted to pay as much as possible for EO's, cause I'm in the wrong business then!


----------



## walkinwounded (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanx for all the great advice Carebear and Soapbuddy, been very helpful.


----------



## walkinwounded (Sep 22, 2011)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> We pride ourselves on being the friendliest soap making forum on the net. Please abide by the following rules to keep it that way.
> 
> 1.For the purposes of this forum, ALL products commonly known as soap are handcrafted/handmade, regardless of whether it began as oils and lye or a base that may or may not contain detergents. BOTH products qualify as handcrafted/handmade soap in this forum.
> 
> ...




As I read through some of the threads and see how people talk to each other I wonder. I guess there are nice ways of breaking these rules!


----------



## my2scents (Sep 25, 2011)

I placed an order, great service & quick shipping. Hey I'm happy , thanks for the info!


----------



## walkinwounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks alot *My2scents*, thats all I was trying to do, was help. I wish I would have had somebody to pass on to me the info I needed when I needed it, would have saved a lot of money and disapointment.


----------

